# SI6 - SI6 Metals



## nevieboy (20 April 2008)

Have noticed a large jump in the last few days.
16/04/08 20% increase
17/04/08 3.03%   ''
18/04/08 25%      ''    
Stockbroker brought it to my attention.
Anyone holding?


----------



## nevieboy (21 April 2008)

Hi all,
Decided to buy into this stock got in at 0.085.
Should have listend to my broker about a week ago when the share price was 0.055.
Another great gain today closed today at .105.
23.53% up. Hopefully another gain tomorrow.
Looks like I'm the only one holding, so instead of saying good luck to anyone holding I'll just say good luck to myself.


----------



## Bushman (4 February 2010)

Have a look at this stock - raced up 320% today based on one drill hole hitting high grade copper and silver. 

Follow up drill campaign to commence.


----------



## craigj (11 February 2010)

sounded like A GREAT announc. and co. has plenty of cash yet no one on forum is talking about company . low market cap  looks worth a spec. with more drills to come


----------



## prawn_86 (14 November 2012)

Entered into a JV today investing 4m in order to advance drilling. Shares currently up 8%. Total MC for co is under 7m and only 1m cash at bank so i would assume a capital raising?


----------



## pixel (4 July 2014)

I'm surprised nobody commented on this stock's recent performance. Other places have been abuzz 

View attachment 58551


OK, so it's a penny-dreadful, but the signs have been there.
Currently, I'm trading the options BMLOB for increased leverage.


----------



## basilio (4 July 2014)

pixel said:


> I'm surprised nobody commented on this stock's recent performance. Other places have been abuzz
> 
> View attachment 58551
> 
> ...




This one has BIG legs.  I also have been following it's progress on other forums and have jumped in on both options and shares.

It has a very promising nickel/copper lease. Initial drill figures are excellent and there is much more news on the way.

http://www.botswanametals.com.au/uploads/BML Drilling Intercepts Maibele 02072014.pdf


----------



## pixel (18 May 2016)

Surprise!!!

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01741798

Zinc wasn't quite attractive enough. Now they're jumping on the Li-Ta bandwagon


----------



## System (11 December 2017)

On December 11th, 2017, Botswana Metals Limited (BML) changed its name and ASX code to Six Sigma Metals Limited (SI6).


----------



## frugal.rock (21 September 2020)

"It's alive...."


----------



## System (2 December 2020)

On December 2nd, 2020, Six Sigma Metals Limited changed its name to SI6 Metals Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (10 December 2020)

What's with a name change these days?
Haven't looked at FA.


----------



## Trav. (29 December 2020)

Drilling update out so might be some more action - trying to balance out the bad with good.


----------

